# Another reason to love Kentucky!



## mrmoby

As if the bourbon and fried chicken wasn't enough!!




Illegal Grass Confiscated In The "Bluegrass" State 



Kentucky ranks among top five states in illegal marijuana production.


Pikeville, KY -- While Kentucky is the "Bluegrass" state, authorities are finding plenty of another kind of grass, the illegal variety.

State police say they've confiscated more than $1 billion worth of marijuana this year.

Kentucky traditionally ranks among the top five states in illegal marijuana production.

Troopers say they would have found even more pot farms if not for Hurricane Katrina.

National Guard helicopters used to search Kentucky hills for pot were sent to the Gulf Coast for hurricane relief.

One official says there's so much pot grown in Kentucky that if every Kentuckian were to smoke a joint an hour, they couldn't use it all. 



Associated Press
Aquilla Parker , Web Producer 
created: 10/26/2005 4:25:33 AM
Last updated: 10/26/2005 11:20:55 AM


----------



## Beerleader

Well I am from Ky and have been my whole life. My fiance is originally from Pikeville, but we are both in Lexington now. And that is the truest thing I've ever heard. A person can get "smoke" anytime, anywhere, around here. Its just like cigs to some ppl. And it seems like EVERYONE smokes, doctors, lawyers, rich, poor, pretty much a normal thing to see or hear. But that is amazing the amount reading that statement at the end.


----------



## mrmoby

Beerleader said:


> Well I am from Ky and have been my whole life. My fiance is originally from Pikeville, but we are both in Lexington now. And that is the truest thing I've ever heard. A person can get "smoke" anytime, anywhere, around here. Its just like cigs to some ppl. And it seems like EVERYONE smokes, doctors, lawyers, rich, poor, pretty much a normal thing to see or hear. But that is amazing the amount reading that statement at the end.



I think that can be said for most places (as far as how many people are consuming). But the quantity being grown, now there is someting else, though I did read a simialir article some time ago, again featuting KY as it's focal point. I really don't blame the growers either, as it seems it is mostly people who were farming anyway, and just couldn't make it on there "legitimate" crops. It's a sad comentary on the state of farming in thise country, and also how all this chasing down of weed is such a waste of time and resources, as it can grow pretty much anywhere, right under people's noses.


----------



## fishboy

Well in Pa we have the omish who are supposedly one of the largest producers of pot in the US


----------



## fishboy

yup, it's true from what i know


----------



## Georgia Peach

interesting


----------



## Beerleader

I probably shouldn't be telling this, but that was way back so oh well. But years ago when I was in my early 20's. I dated a guy and had no clue for over a year that he had an entire hydroponics grow system in the garage full of marijuana plants. He and six of his best friends all did the same thing, right here in the city of Lexington, not in the country. I often wondered where such nice grade stuff came from but I was naive. And heck he was the validictorian of the college at UK that year, would have never thought hehe. Quite amusing and definitely validates the story even more about how much is really grown here.


----------



## mrmoby

Oh yeah..that inside stuff goes on in a lot of places. Lucky you *w*...

From what I have read on other occasions, I guess the lay of the land has a lot to do with the outdoor situation, supposedly the mountainous areas provide real good coverage.


----------



## shev

Weed is a weed. it grows pretty easily.



Not much of a pot problem up here. but I bet we're leading the US in meth labs. large open areas and hidden mountain ravines theyre everywhere.

Dont worry guys im doing my part, I burn all the weed I come across.
hahahaha just kiddin.


----------



## sonofbreeder

it's all over the place here. where i work people always come in looking to sell a nickle or dime bag($5 or $10) atleast 10 people a day


----------



## fishboy

It's a crazy part of this world that you can pretend doesn't exist. I just ignore it for a few reasons
1.)It's stupid
2.)It doesn't solve anything
3.)It cost a arm and a leg


----------



## AshleytheGreat

My neighbor sells it out of his window. He has these fireproof chest just pact full of that sick and nasty stuff. I think he stopped though b/c people were breaking in to his house. Not to mention my other neighbor has this nice little "garden" of weed right in this field next to my house. Its so funny. oh well drugs are for cowards.


----------



## mrmoby

It's only weed.......nothing wrong with a little recrerational indulgence. As far as drugs being for cowards, try being in an addicts shoies before making those kind of judgements.


----------



## fishboy

there are no "pot addicts" because pot isn't a addiction. Tobbaco is a true addictive drug because your brain thinks it needs it but with weed your brain only wants it so it's not a true addiction, at least thats what they teach us kids now adays


----------



## mrmoby

Well, at least drug education is a litle more realistic these days. When I was in school they would make you think that if you smoked a joint today, tomorrow you would be in an alley shooting smack. While I really wouldn't advocate anybody starting to smoke pot, it certainly isn't the evil some would make it out to be.It cuts across all socioeconomic lines, and if you realized who is actually partaking, it would make you rethink the notion that you can't indulge and still be a functioning, productive, upstanding memeber of society.


----------



## flamingo

If you think ky is bad you should check out my hometown, Nekoosa!

Over half of the population that lives here (and the surrounding area) smokes pot or does some other type of drug.

I bet you if you went up to a stranger on my street and asked for pot they would pull out a bag. It's sad, I know over 75 percent of the kids in my grade (9th) smoke pot.
I've smoked before, but pot? Dang im not that messed up.........yet.

My school thinks they're on top of subjects like that. If they smell a "substance" on you then they can give you a drug test if your parents agree and they check your locker. But half of the kids smell like it and cigarette smoke and nobody does anything about! They have random locker checks but 75 percent of the time you know when it's coming! A couple days before it happens everyones talking about it so they have a chance of taking whatever they have out of theyre locker.


----------



## Fishfirst

hahah, so true, nekoosa and rapids (my home town)are pot cities... I never have done it either, but have been to parties that have it... frankly I don't see a point, but some people that I went to highschool with that did that stuff almost all day, and now are an employee at mc donalds and still in high school, literally smoked themselves stupid.


----------



## sonofbreeder

weed isn't gonna hurt you, all types of people do it and you can get it form everywhere literly the only reason they made it illegal was because they couldn't make any money off it because you can grow it anywhere


----------



## Fishfirst

actually weed does "hurt" you. It breaks down chromisomes in all the cells in your body. Fortunately for us it isn't lethal because ligase comes in and repairs them... although it isn't 100% successful at doing so.


----------



## AshleytheGreat

sonofbreeder said:


> weed isn't gonna hurt you,


^^^
You should read a little more buddy.


----------



## shev

funny thing is it's legal in ontario.


----------



## fishfreaks

shev said:


> funny thing is it's legal in ontario.


and amsterdam...<--penn & teller bull**** goes investigating. Personally, I don't see the point but I look at it as to each his own


----------



## fishboy

Round here it's a big bussiness. I go to what is thought of as one of the best public schools in to district and 50+% either smoke tobbaco, smoke weed, drink, or do other drugs. Suprisingly, from what i know more of them are girls


----------



## sonofbreeder

it's big bussiness around here to, i know atleast 30 people who sell it and all are driving a new car i know even more people that smoke it and they function perfectly fine so i don't know what the big deal is to people about smoking weed , all it does to you is calms you down and chills you out it doesn't impair your vision or make you unfuctioning unless you get some stuff that is laced with something else then it's a bad thing.


----------



## mrmoby

Baby_Baby said:


> agreed^^^^^^ I've lost lots of friends to that junk



Please elaborate?


----------



## sonofbreeder

> While there is general agreement that, while under the influence of marijuana, learning is less efficient, there is no evidence that marijuana users - even longterm users - suffer permanent impairment. Indeed, numerous studies comparing chronic marijuana users with non-user controls have found no significant differences in learning, memory recall or other cognitive functions.




http://www.marijuana.com/Exposing_08_1095.html


so how is it bad for you?


----------



## fishboy

Any site that says pot isn't bad for you was writen by a stoned guy in california in his basement


----------



## sonofbreeder

i don't really see the point of arguing over this i'm gonna think what i want and your gonna think what you want but i do enjoy hearing other peoples opinons.


----------



## fishfreaks

Ok guys calm down, no need to over react here. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion.


----------



## sonofbreeder

and i agree with that fully but i gave proof if you wanna believe it or not it's up to you i'm just saying from what i have seen it doesn't effect you like what they say it does. the only way it will effect you badly is if you get some weed that is laced with something thats the only way


----------



## Fishfirst

I rather take it from a genetisist, and frankly I like my chromosomes.


----------



## flamingo

I say go ahead and smoke it of you want but as soon as you get into a car or something that has the potential of harming someone then it's a problem.

I don't know if it's just me but i'd like to think clearly....most of the time lol.

If you look at the people who smoke pot ( some of my friends) they're whole personality and looks have changed. The act loopy and tired, they're personality is like a dim bulb. This one girl is bi polar and it doesn't help she's doing drugs. She literally was sitting there talking to me one day, she was all happy and then she burst into tears right there. She was gone a couple days, she came back and I figured out why. It looked like she cut her wrists but didn't do a good job.

I'm sorry but it does change you in some ways.


----------



## awesome kid

drugs are for people who cant be stupid/crazy on their own 
IMO


----------



## shev

Baby_Baby said:


> Yes, deffinetly, I've had friends go suicidal and and it just makes em not care anymore about anything.


I wouldnt go that far.

but I do agree it does "uglify" people.


----------



## mrmoby

Baby_Baby said:


> Yes, deffinetly, I've had friends go suicidal and and it just makes em not care anymore about anything.


I'm still curious about all those you've lost to pot. Did it ever occur to you that the "changes" in your friends were do to the typical change in body chemistry due to hormonal changes that occur at your age, typical "teen angst"?

I'm not going to advocate the use of pot, but it does have a time and place. I smoked a lot of pot, for quite some time. It's not something to be particularly proud of, but it's also not a source of shame for me, just a part of my life, that has come and gone.

What has always gotten me irritated is some of the common misconceptions, or notions of how evil pot is. During my time as a "stoner" I managed to get two college degrees, one with honors, and have done ok for myself. I know plenty of others who did similarly, including one in who now earns a six figure income. That kinda blows the "you'll end up working at Mcdonalds" theoery out the window. Remember, in life, there are those that are going to excel, and some who will not, whether or not they use pot.

As far as attitude, I was appathetic before, during, and after my life with pot. So nothing really changed there. In my opinion, if you have mental issues, you have them. Pot doesn't cause them. It may aggravate them, yes, but does not cause them.

Of course, I am also not going to tell you that it is harmless physically.People who use it chronically for long periods of time will surely suffer lung ailments as do tobacco smokers. Do I feel I have done brain damage? Not really, not to say I won't go prematurely senile.

My main point, and then I'll shut up, is this. If I, you, or anyone else wants to use pot, it really shouldn't be anyone elses business. It seems like a huge waste chasing down a drug that is grown on a large scale domestically. All you need to do is look at history to see prohibiton does not work. If you don't like it, don't use it,and admittedly, you'll probably be better off, but don't look down on those who do. Everyone, especially some folks who are really ill, have their own personal reason for using. And get over the notion that everyone who uses is the typical "Jeff Spicoli stoner".


----------



## sonofbreeder

This is exactly where i'm coming from.


----------



## flamingo

Exactly, not everyone goes through stuff like that but i've seen a lot of people that have changed because of it.

My cousin used to do it and other drugs and you would always here them over the scanner. They were always hiding from the cops. Her whole life changed, here parents treated here differently and countless other things. It sounds like a made up story but it's what really happened.

I do know people who dont look like theyre affected by it and live almost normal lives. But the others is why I dont do it. A lot of them just practically give up on everything and dont care. I had a friend that sort of withdrew a bit from a lot of people because of it.

Cigarettes are hard enough to get off of let alone pot. Ive never been through that kind of withdrawal but from what I hear it's unbelievable hard for some people.

The wierd thing is though that we are always getting talked to aboutmpot but they never really tell you what it does. They say impaired vision and stuff, and other things like reduced brain cells and all that but thats about it. The same way with cigarettes. I was always told if you try one you get hooked....yeah right.....


----------



## shev

Prolonged use does affect you. there's no denying that. and probably worse than cigarettes, but in different ways.


----------



## AshleytheGreat

Yes, lets defend something that messes up our chromosomes. GO WEED!
(were's my sarcastic face, LOL Danny, Lydia)

Its the more obvious reasons why pot is bad. Since when is inhaling smoke into your lungs healthy??? Did I miss something? Direct.Lung.Cancer. Not to mention people who smoke smell disgusting. The fact that people cant find anything better to do then smoke,is in my opinion, pathetic. Why not take a nice walk, scuba diving, or i mean come on---do a sport.


----------



## shev

lol....



> Its the more obvious reasons why pot is bad. Since when is inhaling smoke into your lungs healthy??? Did I miss something? Direct.Lung.Cancer. Not to mention people who smoke smell disgusting. The fact that people cant find anything better to do then smoke,is in my opinion, pathetic. Why not take a nice walk, scuba diving, or i mean come on---do a sport.


ok, nobody said it was healthy. also the reason people start in the first place isn't because "theyre bored" or "have nothing better to do". im not sure if you even get the point of pot.... lol. same thing with cigarettes, people dont smoke because they have nothing to do. 


I may as well admit it, I've tried it a couple times. 90% curiosity.


My chromosomes are still intact, im not bipolar, and I haven't committed suicide or spontaneusly combusted.....


----------



## fishfreaks

lol shev, you and your spontaneous combustion :lol:


----------



## DUSTIN323

Shev is right prolonged use can make you wake. I know people that smoke it all the time and they're pretty messed up but then I know people who smoke it on the ocassion and they're fine.


----------



## predator

MODERATION PPL..... MODERATION...

and anyone who hasnt gone to college or atleast graduated highschool... just bow out of the battle now...

yeah yeah yeah i know that you know all... and have seen all by the time you are 13.

i knew it all too...

anything that alters who you are prolly isnt really that great for you... 

Cigarettes... bad
Pot... bad
meth... bad
sex... bad
beer... good... whoa i mean bad... or do i? guys a lil help here...

do i think pot should be illegal? nope... have i ever smoked pot? nope... would i smoke pot on occasion if it were legal? well i smoke about 50 cigarettes a year... soo im sure i would...

its like any drug... i went though about a year where i woke up with a swig of southern confort black label... and went to bed with alot more than a swig...

MODERATION...


----------



## sonofbreeder

> Shev is right prolonged use can make you wake. I know people that smoke it all the time and they're pretty messed up but then I know people who smoke it on the ocassion and they're fine.


but it doesn't happen to everyone like that, by hearing me talk right now would you think i smoke weed on ocassion or everyday?


----------



## mrmoby

shev said:


> lol....
> 
> 
> 
> ok, nobody said it was healthy. also the reason people start in the first place isn't because "theyre bored" or "have nothing better to do". im not sure if you even get the point of pot.... lol. same thing with cigarettes, people dont smoke because they have nothing to do.
> 
> 
> I may as well admit it, I've tried it a couple times. 90% curiosity.
> 
> 
> My chromosomes are still intact, im not bipolar, and I haven't committed suicide or spontaneusly combusted.....


Shev, be very careful. Spontaneous combustion is a very serious matter. I have lost many friends to spontaneous combustion.

Both you and Predator make good points. People don't try pot because "they have nothing else to do". When they have nothing to do they take up a hobby, find a sport, watch t.v, or operate motor vehicles recklessly and crash them into houses. 

As Preadtor stated, moderation is the key. That holds true for anything, eating, drinking, gambling, "chemical indulgence", internet use, etc. Too much of anything, is never a good thing. Additonally, a little life experience is a good thing to have befoire deciding what is right and wrong in the world.


----------



## fishfreaks

mrmoby said:


> Shev, be very careful. Spontaneous combustion is a very serious matter. I have lost many friends to spontaneous combustion.


You're kidding right mrmoby? I sure hope so :?


----------



## AshleytheGreat

mrmoby said:


> Both you and Predator make good points. People don't try pot because "they have nothing else to do". When they have nothing to do they take up a hobby, find a sport, watch t.v, or operate motor vehicles recklessly and crash them into houses.


How else do you think they try it?!?! What are the running and decide. "Here lets start up a joint. Or maybe they're swimming, great idea! If people as a whole were more involved in acitvities maybe they wont have that sp...


----------



## flamingo

Some people aren't or can't be involved in sports or whatever, and some people dont choose if they have freinds or not. If you haven't been in they're situation you wont understand at all.


----------



## predator

sports? WTH is a sport....

arent those like spoons with prongs on the end?

and ppl prolly werent running and decided to light up a doobie (sp)...

ppl were prolly out at a club, or with friends... its also not like ppl just are sitting on their couch.... and just say... hey i think ill toak a blunt thats fat... and pull one out of the cushions

so should we just continuously move and spend no time with other humans to avoid thier influence

and moderation is bad when it comes to... eating (unless your fat), drinking (unless your underage), internet usage (unless your stupid or annoying to other ppl).

ok so im kidding... kinda... fat ppl really should just like not eat... and stupid ppl really should keep to themseves...

some of you ppl sound like your quoting "the more you know" commercials...

Im only 22 and i can tell you that 90% of what you get yourself into is a desision you make based on an offer from someone else... and your gonna learn about 10000000000000 times what you know now between 18 and 21... if you dont want to do pot... dont smoke it...

but dont get on a rant about how it is harmful when ATLEAST 90% of you will get drunk, have sexual addictions, start smoking, actually get into pot or even worse drugs...

pot might be bad for you, but i have a really bad habit of speeding which wont take a few years off my life in 50 years... it might kill me on my way to get my hair cut today...

any decesion is your own to make, but untill you fully understand y someone does something you cant tell them to stop... you can make points in favor of what you want them to do, but just saying... "drugs are bad... mmmm k"... is fretarded (frigging retarded)


----------



## mrmoby

AshleytheGreat said:


> How else do you think they try it?!?! What are the running and decide. "Here lets start up a joint. Or maybe they're swimming, great idea! If people as a whole were more involved in acitvities maybe they wont have that sp...


My, that's a point well stated. Are you sure YOU aren't smoking something. When you can better articulate your thoughts, get back to me, and maybe I'll take you more seriously. I know at age 15 you have done it all, and seen it all, but back in the day when I indulged, I also worked 2 jobs and went to school full time, so I would hardly describe my self as having had lots of free time on my hands. Nor does it make me "pathetic". Some people do enjoy a bit of indulging before seeing a movie, playing pool, cards, conversing, much in the way some do with a few beers. Doesn't make them sad, pathetic, or losers. Just makes them different from you. You know, "different strokes for different folks".


----------



## mrmoby

fishfreaks said:


> You're kidding right mrmoby? I sure hope so :?


*lol*...dead serious. One of the rude s.o.b.'s did so right on my sofa, and left it covered in a green gelatinous substance!*w*


----------



## DUSTIN323

sonofbreeder said:


> but it doesn't happen to everyone like that, by hearing me talk right now would you think i smoke weed on ocassion or everyday?


I dunno it's hard to tell since were talkin on a forum but from my experience in life my friends that have been doiing it everyonce in a while in 10th and 11th grade then more in 12th grade and now since were graduated and smoke it everyday they are preety much fried big time compared to the people who have just been doing everyonce in a while but I think everyone's different and it takes prolonged use of doing it all the time befor eyou reallly get messed up. Just my thought hey I think it's ok to smoke one every now and then or all the time if you want to it's not really even a drug in Louisiana you only get a ticket for having it on you while driving unless if it's a ****load.


----------



## AshleytheGreat

Thanks Mrmoby for personally insulting me. I never attacted you, just stated my opinion. And as for "articulating" my thoughts, as long as I (not you or anyone else) know what my views and how i stand that's all that matters. How about I get back to YOU when you learn to see open you eyes and actually concider other people's opinions.


----------



## Damon

This is a good thread. Lets try to keep it that way people..............


----------



## shev

You can always tell who the "druggy" is in the classroom, or party. the people you know do drugs (you can see it in them, smell it on them, stuff like that) are the ones that over-indulge. and so when you think of drugs you think of that person. But it wasnt until I tried it that I realized and found out how many "normal" people you couldnt tell used it, smoke quite a bit.



> some of you ppl sound like your quoting "the more you know" commercials...


oh yeah,I change my origianl answer. I tried it out of around 60% curiosity, 30% spite out of those hoooorrrriiibbble drug comercials and .01% boredom.

AshleytheGreat, there are better things to do at any given moment. like right now, Im at my computer, but suuuuuuuure, I _could_ be out "running a mile", studying for a test, charity work, or volunteering to feed the poor.

so ashley, are you saying if you were bored enough, or if there was aboslutely nothing else to do, you'd just randomly start smoking pot?

one of the reasons people start in the first place is to relieve stress.


----------



## AshleytheGreat

Agreed................


----------



## fishboy

there's alot of good stuff you can do instead of smoking. Like shev said you can be doing something better at any moment, like right now i could be working on my math hw, spanish hw, science hw, Social studies project, and english esay which are all do tomorrow and i haven't started....*i think about what i just said*...... OH ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shev

hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Beerleader

I just say to each his own! I prefer not to judge others. I've made plenty of bad choices and mistakes in my life and realize its not my place to frown upon anyone elses choices! So thats that for me on this subject!


----------

